# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  Nuevo coordinador en Magiapotagia.

## Iban

Hola, compañeros.

Todavía estamos todos intentando hacernos a la idea de un equipo de moderación sin Pulgas, y no resulta fácil. Mucha dedicación, mucho trabajo en la sombra, criterio acertado y un compañero de viaje que ya lo querría para sí Cristóbal Colón. Le vamos a echar mucho de menos, muchísimo.

La moderación del foro, al igual que su coordinación, es un trabajo duro, pero también gratificante. Hasta ahora lo hemos hecho lo mejor que hemos sabido y podido, y tenemos intención de seguir haciéndolo. Para ello, *LuisJOlmedo*, moderador del foro hasta ahora, al que conocéis todos muy bien, pasará a co-coordinarlo (yo también intentaré hacer algo, o al menos no molestar mucho  :Smile1: ). Empezamos una nueva etapa, con la misma ilusión y dedicación, esperemos que nos vaya al menos tan bien como hasta ahora.

Luis, Totus Tuus.

:-)

----------


## Tracer

Felicidades Luis. A trabajar.

----------


## Moss

Mi más sincero pésame Luis.  :302: 

Suerte y al toro.


P.D..- Cualquier cosa que necesites, ya sabes; pídesela a T. Barrie.  :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

Luisito... cómo te has dejado liar así  :117: 

 :302: 
Felicidades... o mi más sincero pésame, no sé  :302: 

 ...

 Suerte 
^^

----------


## tofu

Mucha suerte, Luis... y sobre todo, muuuucha paciencia. :Wink1:

----------


## Mag Marches

Mucha suerte!!

----------


## luis_bcn

pues no conozco el foiro por dentro ,pero si has aceptado es seguro que es mejor de como lo pintan,ejjejejje.
que te vaya muy bien!!un abrazo

----------


## rubiales

Cuidado que el Olmedo es un cachas y como nos desviemos lo mas mínimo, nos da un cachete!

----------


## Coloclom

Gran noticia. Me alegra ver que el privado está bien engrasado y ha sabido reaccionar de forma inminente a los últimos cambios.

Tengo el placer de conocer a Luis personalmente y tiene la cabeza MUY bien amueblada, así que estoy seguro de que MagiaPotagia seguirá creciendo de forma impecable.

Lo siento Luis si te ha tocado pringar, pero hay un equipazo y siempre estarás respaldado. Tenemos 2 grandes coordinadores, creo que podemos sentirnos felicides.

Pd: Ya no te vale de excusa ser el peke  :Wink1:

----------


## Pulgas

Estamos en buenas manos. Excelente noticia.
¡A por todas, chicos (no sólo Luis, sino todos los demás)!

----------


## Magnano

¡Grande Luis!
Intentaré no entorpecer mucho tu estancia como nuevo "jefe"  :Smile1:

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Bienvenido Luis, y exitos en este viaje.
Pulgas gracias por tanto y muchas mas gracias por todo.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Yo pensaba que la marcha de Pulgas de la coordinación, si bien no era nefasto (ya que sigue como usuario), sí que era negativo, por su experiencia y buen hacer.

Ahora veo que sí que es nefasto, porque el que toma el relevo es Luis...

¡Que Dios nos pille confesados!  :001 302:

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Muchas gracias a todos!

Bueno, lo primero decir que no pretendo sustituir a Fernando, porque eso es imposible, él es insustituible. Aquí empieza un nuevo ciclo, y aquí estoy para ayudar en lo que pueda!

Las razones por las que he cogido el puesto son obvias: me dan un polo con mi nombre, bolígrafos, y ahora tengo que mirar el foro vestido de traje (cosas del cargo); con esta propuesta en el contrato no podía negarme :D .

Espero poder ayudar a que esto siga avanzando como hasta ahora junto a Iban, y junto al grandísimo equipo de moderadores. Pero sobre todo, los que hacen avanzar el foro somos todos los usuarios.

Así que una vez más gracias.

PD: como dice Rubiales, al que se ponga tonto, mis sanciones no son tarjetitas amarillas... :D

----------


## ignoto

¡Caca, culo, pedo, pis!

----------


## Ritxi

No es justo, yo hace más tiempo que soy moderador, soy más alto, más guapo y más cachas. Bueno, quizás no  :O15:  pero si que tengo más canas  :001 005: 

Uff, no sabes en que marrón te has metido  :Rules:   je je

----------


## Iban

Sólo le ganas en que vives más cerca de Bilbao. En todo lo demás...

Y aprovecho, que lo había anunciado pero no te he felicitado, Luis.

Luis... en buena hora.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Luis, aprovecho este hilo para felicitarte y para agradecerte en nombre de  todo el foro el que tomes esta responsabilidad . A pesar de que  Pulgas  deja un hueco muy grande estoy muy contento con el nuevo equipo y con  los cambios que se vienen. Estoy seguro que lo llevareis estupendamente.  Gracias de nuevo  a todo el equipo por todo lo que  hacéis por el foro.

----------


## mayico

Luis, coordinador?? y eso desde cuando?? buff, yo todavía no me entero de nada... jejeje 

Suerte compi.

----------


## Ming

> Uff, no sabes en que marrón te has metido   je je


Jajajaja, eso es un amigo jajajaja

Mayico, que eres MOD, ¡¡¡ tienes que enterarte de todo!!! (o haz ver que te enteras...)

Luis... fijo que serás un Gran CoOc :-)
Eso sí... manten con la cuerda corta a Iban...
Tu puedes ;-)
(peloteo que no quiero tarjetitas amarillas, ni rojas... :-p Un besito Luis)

----------


## MagDani

Enhorabuena Luis.
Que grande eres, un abrazo y a remar fuerte.

----------

